# Alternative to FRAPS



## rogan (Mar 11, 2006)

does anyone know a alternative to fraps because fraps slows my fps down so i cant play properly. thanks


----------



## shujinko (Apr 1, 2006)

Heh, I don't know of any, but if you find one let me know. Are you playing WoW? You can probably get away with turning down the details of everything quite a bit while you're recording to get some frames back.


----------



## shujinko (Apr 1, 2006)

Actually, I just talked to my buddy and he's having the same problem. He has an FX55, 2GB of RAM, and a GeForce 7800. It don't get much better than that  -- I'll let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## rogan (Mar 11, 2006)

shujinko said:


> Actually, I just talked to my buddy and he's having the same problem. He has an FX55, 2GB of RAM, and a GeForce 7800. It don't get much better than that  -- I'll let you know if I hear anything.


yer...i am trying to record counter strike source, fraps doesnt record this well


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Fraps bogs my rig down in record mode also. I ain't running no slouch here. It just uses a bit of your system resources and honestly I don't know of any replacement either.

I do know if you do not record sounds it isn't quite as bad.


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

I'v tried fraps and another,found gamecam a lot less resource hog and don't lag my games.

the demo has no sound but no time limit on movie length.

check it out http://www.planetgamecam.com/

i bought it so i can have sound and i'm very happy with it:up:


----------



## fmwyso (Aug 23, 2007)

MySuperSoft SuperVideoCap 

Fraps 2.8.2 

Capture Flux

Magic Video Capture Convert Burn Studio

Hyperionics

-- I just have heard of all of these. Haven't actually tried any besides Fraps.


----------

